# What would these guys be vertical speed lining these things for?



## ForTheArborist (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgJ5dI78-M&feature=related


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

What would these guys be vertical speed lining these things for?


ForTheAction said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgJ5dI78-M&feature=related



100' tree with a confined drop zone, just as it says at the :10 second mark.





.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 15, 2010)

You can see at 1:34ish that they are working on a bit of a bank with three little trees nearby. Probably didn't want the chunks to roll over those trees and down the bank into the house.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah... makes sense.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 16, 2010)

So the wood doesn't run away from the tree when it hits the ground , we do it all the time with big wood its hard on the rigging though , you will glaze your lines for sure ...


----------



## TonyX3M (Nov 23, 2010)

whatta hell you need a bucket for- y
I know for sure you could climb this!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2010)

the guy is a little too nuts for me though I am sure he had a good reason for all that work just as sure as he got paid enough for it. I like those yellow rigging links he was using, I could use one in my bag. And I don't know why they cut it so small and I did see one piece headed for a small nice sapling but was caught by the rigging.


----------



## TonyX3M (Nov 23, 2010)

getin payd is one thing - getting smart (and cheap)is other- I could drop that too- the right way!


----------



## TonyX3M (Nov 23, 2010)

Not as You Dan- you are nuts- I Cant even imagine trees what you felled!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 24, 2010)

TonyX3M said:


> Not as You Dan- you are nuts- I Cant even imagine trees what you felled!



Please now, its nothing nobody else has ever done and the trees over here are not like those over there but thanks just the same bro.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Nov 25, 2010)

Vertical speed line job description below.

(The first block i droped ended up rolling down to the front door of the house mmmm,) Yes if I could have droped it I would have. But no damage means more work. Also been asked to do another one like this for a tree company.

Tree work and tree rigging vertical speed line - working with amenity trees in the Mt Dandenong ranges present a range of challenges. When significant trees that can no longer be retained because of poor health Structural defects, or significant decay they must be removed. Over 3 and a half decades of experience in large tree removal and tree rigging confined spaces have ensured Ace Tree Management remain at the fore front of innovative technology and techniques. Large tree removal dictates the range of complex cutting techniques, advanced tree rigging, and highly skilled chainsaw operators. All of this culminated on a recent job. Where we where required to remove a large tree on a steep bank above a house and driveway, in the middle of a much loved garden and in between water and gas mains. After much planning, many trials and hours of discussion the vertical speed line was born.

Cheers 
ACE


----------



## treemandan (Nov 25, 2010)

AceTreeMaster said:


> Vertical speed line job description below.
> 
> (The first block i droped ended up rolling down to the front door of the house mmmm,) Yes if I could have droped it I would have. But no damage means more work. Also been asked to do another one like this for a tree company.
> 
> ...



Nice work. You have some crazy sticks over there. I always wondered if cutting euc wood gets a little suffocating? We have these little black birch which gets in the head by the end of the day.


----------

